# Accidental Needle Stick



## ilvchopin

Does anyone know what other icd-9 codes are needed with E920.5, hypodermic needle stick, using this for healthcare worker that got accidentally stuck, now testing for HIV as precaution.  The code book mentions usng this as an additional code, but not sure what should be the primary code. Please help.


----------



## KRivers26

I believe the type of injury itself (cut,wound..) would be the primary code.  E codes are used for additional information regarding where and how the injury occured.  Hope this helps!


----------



## t.rosales

You would use the v1585 (exposure to body fluids).


----------



## ajs

ilvchopin said:


> Does anyone know what other icd-9 codes are needed with E920.5, hypodermic needle stick, using this for healthcare worker that got accidentally stuck, now testing for HIV as precaution.  The code book mentions usng this as an additional code, but not sure what should be the primary code. Please help.



Assuming they were stuck in the hand or finger, you would use either 882.0 ir 882.3 primary with the E code secondary.


----------



## kjohnson

Now I'm curious, we've always coded V15.85 along with the E code for needle stick. Wondering how many others use the open wound codes as the primary dx?


----------



## ajs

kjohnson said:


> Now I'm curious, we've always coded V15.85 along with the E code for needle stick. Wondering how many others use the open wound codes as the primary dx?



I think because there was an injury that led to the need to test, it just makes sense to have the injury code, the E code and then the V code for a complete explanation of the circumstances.


----------



## cpccoder2008

We are having the same problem. What if the patient wasn't puntured with the needle or isn't sure if it went through, how would you code this ? For example sometimes they might get a prick but when they removed their gloves there is no blood or wound but as metioned above the run test and are seen in the ER as a precaution. I have always used 959.5 because i was told if the needle didn't puncture the skin then you cannot code an open wound. I'm curious as to what others are using as well. Thanks


----------



## mitchellde

You are correct it is not appropriate to use a code for an open wound for a puncture wound.  therfore barring any code for puncture wound the 959.5 would be the first listed.  Unless it is documented that there has been exposure to body fluids do not use the V15.85.  Use screening V codes for the tests.


----------



## cpccoder2008

We dont use the V15.85 code either, only the 959.5 with the E code. We use the V15.85 if while drawing blood it gets on their skin or if a patient spits on them etc... 
Thanks


----------



## Rozonut

*Needle stick*

One might consider using the 'V' exposure code if only laboratory testing for communicable diseases.  If treating the puncture, one might consider using the open wound depending on depth.  If only an abrasion, that could be used to.  You would have exposure to diseases even if you don't actively see 'fluids' in a puncture if the skin is broken.


----------



## wpbjanet@accesshsd.net

*needle stick*

We have a provider that received a needle stick at our local prison. We are sending out labs on the prisoner. How do we code the prisoner? He was not exposed but our provider was.


----------



## Snflwr81

*needle stick*

If you type "puncture wound" into 3M it will lead to 883.0 (open wound of fingers, without complication). A puncture from a needle is still making an open wound as it is puncturing through the skin. I code 883.0 with the correct E-codes and if it is stated the person was exposed to body fluids I also code V15.85.


----------



## Elvira Medina-Bolduc

*Code for Non-Accidental Body Trauma?*

What are the Codes for Non-Accidental Body Trauma?

Thanks
Elvira


----------



## wpbjanet@accesshsd.net

*Needle Stick*

We do blood work for our local prison. How do I code the bloodwork for the prisoner that was being treated when the incident occured? We are checking his history for HIV, HEP etc...


----------



## zepanik

V15.85 is a personal history code


----------



## BenCrocker

Snflwr81 said:


> If you type "puncture wound" into 3M it will lead to 883.0 (open wound of fingers, without complication). A puncture from a needle is still making an open wound as it is puncturing through the skin. I code 883.0 with the correct E-codes and if it is stated the person was exposed to body fluids I also code V15.85.



I agree with you with this but unless you're sure it was a puncture vs a scratch unless you saw how it happened you'd have to take the word of the complainant. 

Now in my case I'd request a check as if it was a puncture wound rather than a scratch as I want to be very sure nothing happened. So in my opinion I'd be over cautious.


----------

